# **Briar Creek 2011-2012 update w/pics** Sportsman's Club 19,00 acres



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 9, 2009)

******UPDATED W/PICS-go to page 2 to see*******************
Briar Creek Sportsman Club in Burke County has openings. With 19,000 Ac. This is a Sportsman's dream... 

10,000 Ac.+- of Trophy Managed Land. 

The Club has Turkey, Waterfowl, Deer, Dove, small game, ect..

Several Ponds and Creeks for good Fishing

Family Club... membership includes household family.

Memberships are available... $1000... club normally has waiting list but for the past few years with economy like it is we have had openings... but will fill up quick...

For More info please visit our website www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com 

Some pics of success on the club...

Winner of the 2008/2009 club Big buck Contest














































Pm me or email me @ tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com
if you have any questions or need any info.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 10, 2009)

Also camping areas!! 

Wonderful club with great members.... Great place to bring your wife & Kids to Hunt, fish or just enjoy the outdoors

Memberships are year long....

If you need any info please email me @ tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com or shoot me a PM.

Thanks Y'all


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow No takers from this site so far, 

But membership is filling up. . .

This is a great club to be a part of, we plant dove feilds every year, plant food plots for deer, turkey, ect...., we have several of feeders full of corn during the off seasons...

 we cook breakfast every saturday at our club house(eggs, how you like them, thick bacon, sausage,grits, toast) , we cook dinner(lunch), and supper about 5 times during deer season(Not talking about PB&J sandwitches, but Chilli, BBQ, Fried chicken, ect...) 

And we host a GONetwork SEEDS youth hunt, for ten lucky youngsters, every year... and its a blast....

All of that plus year round access to 20,000 acres, thats twenty thousand, not a typo, camping, fishing, you name it, all for $1000 a year,  

You cant beat that deal...

If you would like to know more please, please PM, or email me @ tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com

Dont forget to check out our website, www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com

If you are interested get with me cause when we fill up, we might not have an opening for years...

Thanks again Yall
Quint Rabun


----------



## cowbear (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey me and my dad may be looking for a club.. Where in burke, and does the 1,000 we have a trailor at our current club in jenkins, do you have a spot for that?... P.M. me with answers please


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 27, 2009)

How about 4 wheelers Is any riding allowed outside hunting season?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cowbear pm sent,

Buckbacks, yes we do allow 4wheelers on the club, and if you like riding logging roads, we have so many you can ride for days and not touch the same road twice...

Y'all this is a great club to be a part of, we are dedicated to bettering hunting, habitat, ect... as well as getting people interested in the outdoors.

Thanks again Y'all and thanks to all who's shown interest in the club
Quint Rabun


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Apr 7, 2009)

A couple of new turkey pics, and some older deer pics, found at our club house, all taken at Briar Creek Sportsman Club




































Hope those give you an idea of what kind of game we are taking at briar Creek.

We still have a few spots left....

A Big thank you to all that have shown interest...

Thanks Again y'all
Quint Rabun

(these pictures and more have been added to our website: www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com


----------



## Gunnar75 (Apr 7, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Apr 8, 2009)

All PMs returned...

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## holler tree (Apr 8, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Apr 8, 2009)

Any hogs? What about guest? PM me. Thanks.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Apr 10, 2009)

All PMs sent and returned...
Thanks Again Y'all

For anyone else Interested hogs havent made it to our club YET... they are abundant, however, down the creek from us closer to the Savannah River, so its only a matter of time...

And the guest policy... No limit on the number of guest you bring during the year/seasons, but a single guest may only visit 3 times. The guest fee is $40 a visit and you must be present at the club to have a guest.

All of that info and more at www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com

Thanks Again Y'all
Quint Rabun


----------



## holler tree (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks for the tour today quint. beautifull place cant wait to get out there with my 300 wsm and put the hammer down on one of those ol swamp bucks


----------



## holler tree (Apr 12, 2009)

you guys and gals need to go check this place out !! quint does a great tour tell him the kind of areas you like and hes got them. really knows his way around the place. we didnt get finished with the tour and I was ready to pay up. some really good people.


----------



## BCR840 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Deer???*

How many total members do ya'll have?  How many deer were recorded last year.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you very much Tim,(holler tree), glad you enjoyed the land, and hope to see you for breakfast opening day!!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Apr 28, 2009)

Got more pics adding them tomorrow... 

Thanks Yall


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Apr 29, 2009)

*More Pics*

Ok people...

got a couple more pics of deer...











And a pic from our annual SEEDS youth day., where SEEDS chooses 10 lucky youngsters from around the state to come hunt our club, and eat(alot), and the members bring their children and young people they know and we have a blast...






OK for those interested in fishing/camping these next pics are of our Fish Camp where the club has a screen house/picnic area, fire pit, BBQ pit, live well and a boat ramp on Briar Creek, a great place to camp and fish...





















Will have some more pics of our ponds up shortly, for you fishermen and Duck Nuts(dont worry im one too), but we already have some of that information on our website now(www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com), and if we dont PM me or Call me 706-564-1363, I will give as much as I can.

Ok but heres the deal, The club is thinking about  not taking any applications after May 8. 2009, so act now if you would like to join a true Sportsmans Club! 

If you are interested please PM me, email me(tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com) or call me 706-564-1363, ask for Quint.

Thanks agian Y'all


----------



## georgiabuck6 (May 5, 2009)

We will be showing the club this weekend, to anyone interested....

Let me know if you'd like to take a look at it!!

Thanks


----------



## georgiabuck6 (May 23, 2009)

Still have a few openings...

We have gotten a good response from Y'all here at GON...
Thanks for that guys and gals

We are getting good feeback from our website www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com, so if you have not checked it out yet make sure y'all do...

We will show the club to anyone willing, just contact me...


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jun 2, 2009)

Still got a couple openings guys,

Hurry before YOUR spot is filled


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jun 17, 2009)

Time is running out...

Y'all need to beat the rush of the last minute guys, and lose a spot, and not have a chance for several years, I got a feeling with the awsome group we have goten in this year and the remaing members who stuck through these hard economic times there will be a waiting list come next year...

If you have any guestions ask

if you think you might be interested, get with me and i will show you around the place, I promise you will like what you see

Remember this club has 20,000 ac. thats twenty thousand not a typo, this place is huge, I think it is more land per member(100ac) at more land per dollar (20 ac. per dollar) than any other club out there. 

Anyways yall get intouch with me, if you are intrested, we have gotten a great response from people on here and would like to keep getting some more great guys and gals in from this site, hurry before the safe window for scouting runs out, this place is big, so you might have to put in some boot leather, so get with me before its too late to jump ole' boss daddy swamp buck, and he dont come back!!!

Thanks again y'all
Quint Rabun
Briar creek 001


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well guys and Gal's one more bump!!!


----------



## holler tree (Aug 15, 2009)

still looking for a few members. this place has great road systems through out the property. come on out and go for a tour you will be glad you did. I've been in several clubs and never felt more welcome than how I've been treated here. so dont let the "big club" hype scare you off. these guys will do everything they can to make you feel at home and key you in on a good spot to put up a stand. I plan on being in this club for yrs to come.


----------



## shanesbandit (Aug 17, 2009)

wondering when i could see the club


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 18, 2009)

pm me location...very very interested i'm in bulloch county does the membership allow for a guest?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Aug 25, 2009)

Pm's sent guys sorry it took so long...


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok people, we've updated the website and also added a forum, check it out. www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com 

We are still looking for a few members, if you are interested please get with me and we will show you around the place.

We will be shooting dove opening day the 5th, as well as monday, labor day, on the club if you are interested in the club let me know and we can tour the club as well as shoot some birds

Thanks again y'all
Quint Rabun
Briar Creek 001


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Sep 21, 2009)

if you dont have a place to hunt nows you opportunity after deer season starts it will be ard to contact me!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Sep 25, 2009)

one more time www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com check it out!!!!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 28, 2010)

We are getting ready to start taking applications for the 2010-2011 seasons, All that are interested please pm me or email me @ tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com, and check out our website thanks!!!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just some deer pics from the 2009-2010 deer season, with alot more to go yall check them out!!















































More to come soon!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 28, 2010)

nice website.


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 28, 2010)

I could'nt find a total member count on the website.


----------



## holler tree (Jan 31, 2010)

guys Quints been real busy so I'm gonna try to help him out some this yr. I will get an answer for you soon southern draw. anyone who would like to take a look around can shoot me a pm and we can set something up. this place really does have it all just come see for yourself. and yes as of this year we have hogs !!! not many but as anyone who has them knows it dont take long. this club is full of some super good people who are real sportsmen and women. this was my first year on the club and all I can say is thanks to all the members for welcoming in me and my family the way that you did. cant wait till next yr.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 1, 2010)

We have about 150 members but not all of them are hunting members, some join just to rabbit hunt, some join just to turkey hunt, we even have members that join just to fish. So don't let the high number scare you off, just ask tim, It isnt hard to find you several spots where noone will bother you!!


----------



## Dawgs (Feb 1, 2010)

*how mant*

how many members are in the club?




georgiabuck6 said:


> Briar Creek Sportsman Club in Burke County has openings. With 19,000 Ac. This is a Sportsman's dream...
> 
> 10,000 Ac.+- of Trophy Managed Land.
> 
> ...


----------



## w11oneal (Feb 3, 2010)

How is the duck hunting there?  If it is good give me a call 770-206-0318


----------



## jclmossyoak (Feb 4, 2010)

I heard through a friend that there is also dog hunting offered here? Would like some details on this, please.


----------



## dbausano (Feb 4, 2010)

NOTE - I am NOT a member of this club.



georgiabuck6 said:


> Remember this club has 20,000 ac. thats twenty thousand not a typo, this place is huge, I think it is more land per member(100ac) at more land per dollar (20 ac. per dollar) than any other club out there.





southerndraw said:


> I could'nt find a total member count on the website.





Dawgs said:


> how many members are in the club?



It looks like there are around 200 members if you do the math suggested in the above quote.

20,000 acres / 100 acres per member = 200 members


----------



## deebo (Feb 4, 2010)

*Looks attractive*

It looks like a great club. Where do out of towners (without a trailer) stay when scouting/hunting?


----------



## holler tree (Feb 4, 2010)

jclmossyoak said:


> I heard through a friend that there is also dog hunting offered here? Would like some details on this, please.



send me a pm on what you would like to know and I'll get you the answers you need. thanks


----------



## holler tree (Feb 4, 2010)

w11,   there are lots of woodys out here but with all the rain this yr the ducks were scattered along the creek. some of the die hards did pretty good. your welcome to come take a tour and check it out for yourself.

db, I think the total number of members is 175. I will find out for sure.

deebo,   we do have primitive camp sites for campers or a tent but no bunk house. our club house is mainly a kitchen where we get together every sat. for an awesome breakfast. 

its worth the ride to come check us out. feel free to pm me with any questions or if you want to come take a look around. thanks


----------



## ylhatch (Feb 6, 2010)

where is this club located.im interested in hearing more about the dog hunting,thanks


----------



## holler tree (Feb 7, 2010)

club is located about 10 minutes north of waynesboro.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your Interest, and sorry about not getting back to y'all sooner been very busy! Please checkk us out call us or pm me and I will get back to y'all soon

Thanks tim(holler tree) for all the help. . . and the website email mail has been down for a while and will liklely be back up friday or saturday so if y'all emailed me and haven't got a reply that is the reason.

Y'all get intouch with me or tim to come see this place it's very worth it, I believe every one who joined through woody's last year are going to rejoin and try to get others in so get in your applications early we might fill-up quick

Thanks Guys
Quint Rabun
Briar Creek 001


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 9, 2010)

I had several friends that joined.
I'd like to know the specifics of how many deer were killed doggin vs still hunting...
And how many members there are total now...


----------



## holler tree (Feb 11, 2010)

I sent you a pm buckbacks


----------



## holler tree (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks to everyone who came out today. at the rate were going it wont take long to fill up. for those of you who were interested the total number of members is 175 counting ten honorary members. anyone who is interested needs to come on out and get your applications in. we dont have many spots left and once they are filled you will be put on the waiting list and spots will be filled as needed.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tour. Definately the nicest places I seen,and like you I was ready to pay before the tour was over


----------



## bayedup (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks holler tree and quint for showin us around the club sunday. We sure are interested and hope to hear back from yall.  Anyone else thats lookin for a club to be in this club is the club to be a part of


----------



## holler tree (Feb 27, 2010)

with all the new members we are picking up this yr we are looking at leasing additional acreage that would put us at around 26,000 acres. so anyone who wants to come and look around pm me and we can make it happen. thanks to everyone who has came out the board will be holding a meeting this week so you should be recieving a letter soon.


----------



## holler tree (Mar 24, 2010)

just wanted to update everyone I've talked to and showed around. the club should be contacting new members as needed to fill any openings we have. if you havent been contacted let me know and I will check on it for you. thanks again for all the interest this yr.Tim


----------



## hognastsy33 (Apr 6, 2010)

any word on  the other land u mentioned about a posable lease on  holler tree i got my letters and all and cant wait to get up there was just wondering about the addition


----------



## holler tree (Apr 6, 2010)

I dont think theyre going to get any additional land this yr. but with 19,000 acres weve got plenty of room to stretch our legs.


----------



## collister (Apr 21, 2010)

Is power and water available for campers?


----------



## holler tree (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry there is no actual camp site on the club. we do have some places that people use for short term but they are all primitive. we do have water at the clubhouse but even there we use a generator for power. if your still interested just let me know and I would be glad to show you around.


----------



## Lighterknott (May 7, 2010)

Does this club still have openings?  I live in Grovetown and am interested to find out more about the club...how many of the total acres are water?


----------



## holler tree (May 7, 2010)

there may be a few havent checked in lately. as for water weve got plenty cant tell you exact acreage but there are several ponds and miles of brier creek swamp. use google and find farmers bridge rd at brier creek both sides are ours to story mill rd and then just the right side almost to hwy 25 and we have another tract of land across hwy 25 that has a pond and brier creek on it as well. let me know if you want to take a look around and we will go from there. Tim.


----------



## Lighterknott (May 7, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## noneck67 (May 13, 2010)

shoot me a pm and let me know if there is anymore opening for this year thanks


----------



## holler tree (May 14, 2010)

noneck67 said:


> shoot me a pm and let me know if there is anymore opening for this year thanks



pm sent. anyone who would like to take a look around is welcome to join us sunday afternoon. Ive said it before this club has got it all come see for yourself. and I promise you the hospitality is second to none. family based club with no tolerance for people who stir up trouble. were here to have a good time as a group with our familys so come on and check us out. If the economy wasnt so bad you would have to get on a waiting list to get a chance to be in this club and as it stands the spots are limited and all applications are considered as they are recieved. thanks for all the interest and welcome to all the new members this yr. Tim


----------



## holler tree (Jun 4, 2010)

got a few more spots first workday and lease signing in the morning. these spots wont last long. we will have alot more of this yrs deer and turkey pics posted on the web site real soon come take a look around while you can and bring the check book cause your gonna love this place.


----------



## StikR (Jul 15, 2010)

Still have a few spots open.  I joined last year and really enjoyed it.  The dog hunting tracts are huge but are less than half of the total acreage.  Some guys enjoy still hunting in the morning and then going over to the other side to jump on a stander truck for an afternoon dog drive.  The dog hunts are very organized and safe compared to what I've seen in the past at other clubs.  Organized dove hunts are scheduled for Sept.  This is a big club with alot to offer and very little drama.  Plenty of room to have several spots to yourself.  I need to get down there to learn the place better so if someone wants a tour soon, you can PM me and I'll show you the place....well I'll show you part of it...we could ride all day and probably not see all of it.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jul 21, 2010)

Last push for members before Hunting season dont miss your opportunity!! also check out our website www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 27, 2011)

*2011-2012 Update*

2011/2012 update..........

Ok guys and gals while hunting is still fresh on your minds!


























Pictured above is a member Andy who is currently serving our country in afghanistan right now. We are praying for him and can't wait for him too return home and hunt with us next season!



































Thats some of the game taken in the 2010-2011 seasons off Briar Creek. We had a great deer season and the ducks were awsome. I truly can't wait to hear those thunder chickens again this year. 

by the way If you are interested in joining please do so before turkey season so you can come hunt with us this year. 

We have a reduced rate for the 2011-2012 seasons of $900. Please in touch with me If you are interested we may fill up pretty quickly and you don't want to miss out!

The website has been updated and many more pictures added to the 2010-2011 photo gallery. and many more to come out of the upcoming turkey season!!

www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com 

Thanks again Y'all
Quint Rabun "Tripod"
Briar Creek 001


----------



## SAhunter (Jan 28, 2011)

Can you post pics of the bunkhouse on your thread? Does the club practice qdm? How many openings for 2011-12?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jan 28, 2011)

We don't really have a bunk-house, we do however have two area's where you can keep campers. They are both privately owned and maintained. One is on the club it does not have power and water, They run off a generator and the other is a little further from the club but it does have power and water. We have approx. 10,000 acres of trophy managed land! we are voting on the exact rules this weekend, but they were pretty much if you would mount it you could shoot it, with a few exceptions for youngsters, wives and elderly. We are voting on setting an exact measurements for witdth this weekend and I will keep you updated. we are expecting a couple but won't really know until after the exsisting members dues are paid, which we generally have a great turn around, but we will have a few that have to get out because of economic conditions, age, ect... but with the new lower price of $900 we expect to keep the most part of our exsisting members. If you would like to see the place PM me, and we can exchange numbers. But go check out the website   www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com  It has most of the info you will need if not just ask me


People this is a great club with alot of potential to be the best club, we just need a few more good sportsmen, and sportswomen and their familys. We'd love to have fresh idea's on how tho make the club better. We always do things for the the family's of the club member we never have a shortage of food at meetings and ect, we have a low country boil for members and thier familys at the end of each deer season, and aff meetings we go somewhere on the club to shoot skeet and other fun activitys of that sort. Don't miss out please PM me if you would like to look at the club. And if you got a question please just ask.

Thanks again Y'all
Quint Rabun "tripod"
Briar Creek 001


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 15, 2011)

We are currently working on our website.... It is going to be down for a little while but if you have any questions or would like to see the club, please shoot me a PM 

Thanks y'all


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 21, 2011)

WEBSITE IS BACK UP AND RUNNING!!

www.briarcreeksposmanclub.com


----------

